
Gist - a git powered paste site - defunkt
http://gist.github.com/
======
mojombo
Here's a great video that bryanl made showing off gist and what makes it
interesting:

<http://www.vimeo.com/1381658>

------
joekarma
<http://gist.github.com/785>

Is that supposed to happen?

~~~
Xichekolas
I'm kind of impressed it only took about 12 hours for that to happen.

------
tlrobinson
Neat, except it doesn't always use the correct syntax highlighting. It seems
like it uses filename extensions to determine the language, which can be
ambiguous if two different languages use the same extension (I tried saving as
Objective-C but it shows it as Matlab. Both use the .m extension)

~~~
pjhyett
It'll try to guess the highlighting if you name the file with an extension,
otherwise you can select the correct highlighting via the dropdown for the
situation you're describing.

~~~
tlrobinson
I didn't name my paste, I selected the language from the menu:

[https://gist.github.com/198/bac462c7c01cedb22624147def12c65b...](https://gist.github.com/198/bac462c7c01cedb22624147def12c65bbd23f2f5)

The weird thing is it seems to use the correct highlighting in the "All Gists"
listing.

~~~
schacon
just pushed a fix for this - thanks for pointing it out. it should be live
with the next update.

------
gunderson
this thing is awesome... i was just hoping someone would build this exact app
... how many times have I had to paste back and forth between pastie and my
editor when collaborating on something!

Great job github guys.

------
bestes
I like clean and sparse web pages, but this is going too far. How about a
"what is this" or "tell me more" link?

------
gcv
Way cool. Of course, I couldn't resist the temptation to try it out, so I just
contributed to polluting it by creating an anonymous "hello, world" paste.
Apologies to github. :)

I'll definitely use it for real in the future.

~~~
avinashv
Makes me feel better that I wasn't the only person to do the exact same thing.

~~~
Xichekolas
I'm sure a ton of people did. I wonder who is going to be the first person to
use Gist as _the_ source control for their app. It seems like it does enough
that it could work, minus access control I guess.

No real point, other than a publicity stunt, but would be amusing.

~~~
avinashv
Seems like an idea worth pursuing. I write silly mini-games when I'm bored--
this would be perfect for that. Publicity stunt: I like that!

------
jmatt
It would be nice if we could add tags to gists so we could add some meaning to
the code. Plus it would make it easier to search and find related gists.

